# Forum Home Renovation Waterproofing  leaving aluminium waterstop angle exposed. ideas

## breakerboy2000

hello, i would like to achieve somthing like in the sketchups iv uploaded,  
I originally had in mind  i might stick a strip of stainless steel over the angle for looks, but am now wondering if i should leave the alum angle so it will be visible, will it look alright, will it rust or corrode? should i go with the stainless strip instead? thank you.

----------


## Oldsaltoz

> hello, i would like to achieve somthing like in the sketchups iv uploaded,  
> I originally had in mind  i might stick a strip of stainless steel over the angle for looks, but am now wondering if i should leave the alum angle so it will be visible, will it look alright, will it rust or corrode? should i go with the stainless strip instead? thank you.

  Aluminium does not mix well with other metals, so adding a stainless steel cover may caise problems if not fully insulated. 
Standard mill finish alloy will develop shadows, then erode if exposed to air.Common practice is to use a powder coated angle, secured with Sikaflex 11FC or other poly based sealant. 
Good luck.   :Smilie:

----------


## barney118

Oldsaltz aluminum forms the strongest oxide layer of any metal this is why it does not corrode. It will discolour to a grey which is the oxide.obviously stainless 316 is best option, I wouldn't trust powder coat IMO.  
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## breakerboy2000

Thanks for the replies, I have a 1000x30x3mm strip of 304 stainless so I could sika this onto the alum angle before the shower bedding is layed.  The alum angle is 40mm, so does a 35mm bedding sound right, the side where I'd be sticking the stainless I may have to grind the alum down to 35 to be flush with bed, then the stainless will be stuck on so it is flush with finished tile. 
Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk

----------


## Oldsaltoz

The water stop alloy angle in the shower must be 5 mm above the tile finish, the sreen is than fitted inside the angle and a flashing angle added. 
If you want the original alloy water stop to show and not discolour or turn to powder, use Clear Anodised alloy. 
The 5 mm up-stand is to prevent water getting out of the shower. 
Good luck.   :Smilie:

----------


## breakerboy2000

The section where I want angle showing does not have a glass panel over it, so I was thinking flush with tile will be fine, plus the shower floor will be angled toward the drain so there will be a small angled lip to retain water. If you can see in the pic 
Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk

----------


## breakerboy2000

what about if i painted the aluminium angle white? would this look alright? is there a process for painting over metal? this would prevent if from exposure

----------


## Oldsaltoz

> what about if i painted the aluminium angle white? would this look alright? is there a process for painting over metal? this would prevent if from exposure

  I suspect it would fail, because it would have to very clean, then etched, then primed and painted. This would however leave the metal below the paint exposed and would work it's way up under the new paint. 
I think the stainless with sealant forming an insulation barrier will work better. 
Good luck.  :Smilie:

----------

